# Golden Bee Products



## hmeadq (Apr 11, 2005)

Does anyone their website or email address? 

Thanks, my searching skills must be faulty today...


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

MB posted on another thread:


>I can't find a link for Golden Bee's, got one? 

There is no link.

Golden Bee Products
3524 Hwy 43 North
Picayune, Miss. 39466
601-799-5660
__________________
Michael Bush www.bushfarms.com "Everthing works if you let it."


----------



## pchelovod (Jun 20, 2005)

*No suit delivered yet, going on FOUR months!*

I ordered and paid for a man's Golden Bee suit in late December 21, 2006. I was told that I'd have it probably in two weeks, but surely in a month. I called them in February-- a story about a shortage of suits in my size, an estimate of three weeks. I called in mid-March-- similar story, similar estimate. I called them a few days ago-- this time, it was Katrina after-effects, and sewers who had quit on them. Estimate of three more weeks. 

I deliberately ordered at the slowest time of year, because of the stories I'd heard about delivery problems, but I have just about reached the end of my patience and I'll be asking for a full refund if I have to call them again. I do wish them well, and understand that they did have an awful disruption because of Katrina. But it strikes me that the right way to handle that is to stop taking orders until they can get things back in order.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Sad*

It is sad that their business practices are not a good as their suit. I think that everyone else here has gotten theirs by now. Perhaps we need a sound off as to who also has not received theirs yet.

Everyone who has not gotten their suit post it now and give the time you have been waiting. And size you are waiting for.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

ups disregard


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know why your having such problems. I ordered mine in Jan and got it in Feb.Sure I had theyr signiture left on the suite (pin left in inseam),but otherwise best item I ever bought.Also they sew those suits by hand so I don't know why they would have sizes on hand.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

*4 months?*

4 months is quite excessive. I'd have asked for a full refund on the last phone call.


----------



## pchelovod (Jun 20, 2005)

*Finally got my suit*

Ordered Dec 21, 2006
Arrived May 12, 2007.

I was surprised by how heavy the suit feels in my hand-- it is *solid. *.
And like many others here, when I first put it on, I got stuck with a pin left in a seam (_ So much for sting-proof !!!! _ ). But it's here before my bees get cranky in July, it fits fine, and the quality does seem high. 

Ironic that it came, because I was going to pick up the phone today to call and ask for a refund.


----------



## summersetretrievers (Mar 4, 2006)

I ordered a suit 2 weeks ago and it arrived today 
Cindy


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Ah, yes the Golden bee saga continues. That is it! I am going into business building a great ventalated beesuite. These are the closestest ANYONE has come to the perfect bee suite. A little overkill? Yes. Bomb proof? yes. Why can't Mann Lake, Dadant, Walter T, Glory bee, Bush Farms, or any other "maker" of bee keeping products take a Hint? Perhaps it is because they have spoke with the man at Golden Bee. I know the first few years I dealt with him he always included the sentence "........yep I gotta patent on these things" just before he asked you if you were a "big fella" or a "small fella". At anyrate it seems amazing that such a product would be slowed and almost stopped by poor business skills or what ever.

SH

P.S. Ours have been on order 2 months and counting.......and none of our checks have ever bounced, could you imagine the wait if you send them a check that did?

UPDATE: Just read post from honey moon apiaries.......good for them .....going to try one of those next time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Bush Farms, or any other "maker" of bee keeping products

Sorry, I am not a maker of bee keeping products.


----------

